# Happy Endings



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

My friend didn't have the money to invest in saving a poor stray that was severely wounded by a car, so she took her to the vet's to euthanize. The owner of the vet clinic chain (an outstanding vet) happened to be at that branch in that moment, he took a look at the cat all covered in blood and broken being readied for euthanizing and refused to put her down. He paid for all the expensive treatment himself and the 10 days in intensive care, except the fees to a costly orthopedic specialist, which a wealthy lady covered. Now 2 months later, we went to the cat's forever home (at my friend's) to interview the cat, but the cat refused to answer our questions - she was too busy chasing one of the other cats in play. She's happy and though with a limp and sight only in 1 eye, lives a wonderful life.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice story - you never know who's going to step forward and save the day. Sometimes when you do the right thing it takes on a force of its own.


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

That's a beautiful story. Sadly I'm in a high traffic area so vets probably see this scenario all too often. I'd love to see a picture of your friend's little miracle though if you can get one.


----------

